
Elon Musk Today - notRobot
https://elonmusk.today/
======
gerland
So this basically a place where EM haters can get their daily fill of "he's a
fraud!"?

~~~
HalfBaked09
Reminds me of this site: [https://joebiden.info/](https://joebiden.info/)

Except...you know...the Biden site is inclined to a more grave accusation

